# ***New CPT 27369 Knee Injection



## mitzekelley (Mar 1, 2019)

New CPT 27369 Knee Injection-I have a question about the new CPT 27369 that replaced 27370 for a knee injection.  This code does not state that it is unilateral or bilateral.  We have received denials from Wellcare stating that this code is not appropriate for bilateral use.  It does state this on the CMS website also.  However, there is not a bilateral code for this procedure, and this anatomical site would be appropriate for a bilateral modifier as it is a knee.  Has anyone else faced this?


----------



## MI_CODER (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm not familiar with this code but maybe try billing it as 27369-LT and 27369-RT instead of using modifier 50.


----------



## CodingKing (Mar 2, 2019)

Bilateral indicator is 0 which means bill separate lines for RT vs LT


----------

